# Help ACS Skill Assessment Network Engineer



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,
I'm planning for PR for Australia. I'm network Administrator/Engineer/Consultant with 8+ years experience in Cisco/juniper/HP/Riverbed network devices.
I have active Cisco certification in CCNA,CCNP 

I have Bachelors of technology in Electrical and electronics engineering .

Let me know if I can apply with following code 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

or should i go with 

263113 Network Analyst which requires sponsorship 

Thanks for your help ..


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

praskr said:


> hi,
> i'm planning for pr for australia. I'm network administrator/engineer/consultant with 8+ years experience in cisco/juniper/hp/riverbed network devices.
> I have active cisco certification in ccna,ccnp
> 
> ...


263111


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All,
Can someone guide me with regards to experience, 

i. Does ACS consider experience during the last ten years only?
ii. Whether experience after the highest qualification is considered only? 

After my graduation, I did Post Graduate Diploma in Computer (in year 2000) and worked for two years (2001-2003), and then full time Masters degree (2003-2005). Whether my experience during 2001 to 2003 will be considered.

Thanks


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> 263111


Thanks for your reply . 

I have one more query : my engineering major is in electrical and electronics .Do i need to submit any Recognition of Prior Learning ?

Thanks again


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

praskr said:


> Thanks for your reply .
> 
> I have one more query : my engineering major is in electrical and electronics .Do i need to submit any Recognition of Prior Learning ?
> 
> Thanks again


Your CCNP should be good enough for assessment purpose and you will not have to write any RPL
You can go ahead with assessment on the basis of CCNP and your exp will be counted post certification

This will give you 10 points for education since ACS considers CCNP as equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

praskr said:


> Thanks for your reply .
> 
> I have one more query : my engineering major is in electrical and electronics .Do i need to submit any Recognition of Prior Learning ?
> 
> Thanks again


Not required. Your qualification is an ICT major. You can follow the normal assessment route.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sanaqvi said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone guide me with regards to experience,
> 
> i. Does ACS consider experience during the last ten years only?
> ...


Replied in another thread where you had posted this query.


----------



## dhiraj_g23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Your CCNP should be good enough for assessment purpose and you will not have to write any RPL
> You can go ahead with assessment on the basis of CCNP and your exp will be counted post certification
> 
> This will give you 10 points for education since ACS considers CCNP as equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing.


Hi,

My spouse has BE Mech degree and she is into networking. she has finished two papers of CCNP. If she could write the other, would she be eligible for ICT, avoiding RPL. She has only 5 yrs of experience. I am adding her as secondary to claim 5 points. If i get her skill assessed via RPL i doubt if she may need more than 6 years of experience.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Replied in another thread where you had posted this query.


Hello, would you be kind enough to let me know the thread ??? I am in same situation.. I am having 9 months of work experience 10 years back, that I want to include in ACS lodgement... but that was full time and same as my current one... it was also before my (Hons.) degree...


----------

